# Psychologist or Psychiatrist?



## misunderstoodkitten (Jan 8, 2016)

My healthcare provider told me that I can see either a psychologist or psychiatrist without referral from my PCP.

Which would be better to see to get help with social anxiety/shyness?


I don't oppose taking medication, but also don't want to abuse it.


What are your experiences? What would you recommend?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Psychiatrist does the diagnosing of disorders and prescribing of medications.

Psychologist does the actual work of talking with you and helping you try to find solutions to your problems. They're the ones you do most of the interaction and legwork with.

Which is most useful? It depends on what you need. If you need an official diagnosis (for example, to apply for government assistance) and meds, the psychiatrist is the way to go. If you want somebody to help you through your issues, you'd do better with a psychologist. Though most people end up seeing both in conjunction.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe find a psychologist who can also prescribe meds? That might only be a Louisiana thing, not sure. In general, probably a psychiatrist. You will get diagnosed officially and prescribed meds that suit you.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

counselor or drug dealer?


----------

